# HELP! i think my fish have just laid eggs



## porridge

hi there im new to keeping fish and i think one of my fish have laid eggs. i just got them yesterday and today i noticed there are tiny little bubble like things all over the plant in my tank and my fish seems to be breathing quite fast. im not sure what to do any advice would be much helpful


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

When did you fill the tank with water?
those little bubbles are just air.


----------



## James0816

Definately going to need more info than that. Like type of fish and such. Pics would also be helpful.


----------



## porridge

the two fish i have in my tank is one celestial eye goldfish (i think) and a small comet (i think) not quite sure what kind of fish they are i just got them cause i liked them. the bubble arnt air bubble either.both of the fish seem to be breathing quite rapidly to. and my water is cloudy. theres so much going on at once im not quite sure what to do. its hard to get a good photo of the tiny little egg like things because they are so tiny and the water is quite cloudy. i only put the water in 2 days ago when i got the fish and used some water conditioner. im not sure how to put a picture up of the fish or anything like that anyway


----------



## snail

How big is the tank?


----------



## James0816

So this tank setup is only a couple days old?

Tank is cycling. Cloudiness is bacterial bloom (this is good so don't panic). Would like to know more about the tank too.


----------



## porridge

the tank is 10 liters i think


----------



## majerah1

At the top of the page,you will see some words in black:User CP Forums Sponsor Upload Photos And so on.The upload photos is what ya want.Take the picture,load it onto your computer then click that link up top.It will walk you through the upload option.

Onto your question.Those are types of goldfish,and are still babies.They will get much larger than they are now,unless they are about five inches each,in which case your tank is a bit small for them.The heavy breathing is most likely due to the fact the cycle isnt balanced.Did you rinse the deco and tank well before adding water?What type of filtration do you have?I suggest,to speed the cycling up,head to a LFS and ask for a hand full of gravel from a well established tank.Dont let it dry or the bacteria will die.Place in a stocking,tye it up and toss in your tank or filter if its a Hang on Back.Keep an eye on the fish.They are breathing heavy because of stress from the water.Good luck,and welcome to the forums!


----------



## porridge

yea the tank and gravel and plant were rinsed well i think the filter is 10X filtration. all thelittle bubble egg things have gone now maybe they ate them all?


----------



## porridge

am putting photos on now


----------



## snail

If you have a 10 litre tank it is very, small. You need a tank of at least 100 litres for the fish to be healthy. They are probably suffering from a lack of oxygen and build up of ammonia, (causes rapid breathing). Do 50% water changes every couple of days and feed lightly until you can get a bigger tank or rehome them.


----------



## majerah1

Saw the photos.That is definately too small for two goldies regardless if you keep up with water changes.If you plan to keep them get a much larger tank.properly cycle it and research some live plants that are goldfish safe,all the while doing daily waterchanges on the current one.Thats the only way to keep them healthy in that small thing.The bubbles was gas bubbles from the water,believe it or not.Most new tanks will have them the first day.The fish are still babies so no eggs just yet.The cloud is most likely bacteria and ammonia buildup,as gold fish produce tons of waste.Its recommended to have 100 Xs filtration on their tanks,if that helps explain how messy they are.


----------

